# GIK Elite pillar review



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well a few weeks back I won this bass trap on this forum and now that I have used it for awhile I will tell you what I think. First the pillar here, http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_elite_pillar.html is built well and blends into the room seamlessley and if I don't tell people what it is no one really even notices that it is there. It's hardwood trim and fabric cover is easy to look at and easy to intergrate into the room due to being lightwieght and easy to place.I experimented by putting the trap in a certain spot and then seeing what my sms could tell me. At first it really didn't seem to change my graph at all and it was hard for me to tell if there was any difference at all. It might be because my room is small only 14'x13'x7'.5'' and one wall is half open to another room that doesn't help but I kept on trying different spots each day and it was about at the tenth position that I finally heard the difference. I placed it in the corner left of the listening position and because my seating is close to the wall, I know not the best place for seats, I always had a problem with eccentuated low freq's. At first it seemed fairly minor but as time wen't on and I watched a few more movies I noticed that the bass had been tamed and was not overwhelming like it was before, especially in those movies like U-571 and Wotw. It sounded cleaner and more distinct then before. It still didn't seem to show up on my sms but that could be because of where the mike was placed or limitations of the sms, I don't know but I could hear the difference and that was all that counted to me.I am thinking of either buying another or building one to place in the opposite corner as I think it will help even more but we shall see what happens. All in all I am happy with the trap and certainly the price was right :bigsmile: so I want to thank the shack for haveing the contest and for being such a great forum in the pursuit of HT nirvana. God bless and Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the review TC and it is good to learn it has been of some help to you. :T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi TC

Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts about the Pillar. It can be an exercise finding the best spot for treatments. Also, as you found out, the benefits are not always, nor limited to frequency response issues. What you're describing is a minimization of the corner 'honk' along with reduced decay times and improved dialog clarity.

If you'd like, feel free to drop me some information about your room. I'd be happy to take a look at try to give you some ideas as to your best options.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Thanks for the review TC and it is good to learn it has been of some help to you. :T


Thanks Sonnie for all you do to help make this site the best.:T:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

bpape said:


> Hi TC
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts about the Pillar. It can be an exercise finding the best spot for treatments. Also, as you found out, the benefits are not always, nor limited to frequency response issues. What you're describing is a minimization of the corner 'honk' along with reduced decay times.
> 
> ...


I am glad to do it Bryan and once again I learn something new. Corner Honk and decay time definitly make sense. Thanks also for the offer to help. What kind of info would you need? I have a small room and not the best for sound but every little bit helps.:yes:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I need to know room dimensions, number of seats, speaker type, etc. When I say room dimensions, I also need to know/see the other room it attaches to as the overall size is what is going to determine bass performance and potential issues - not just the area you're using.

A rough sketch and/or some pics would also help.


Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great Bryan, I will get on it and let you know. I have some pics but not of the adjoining room so I will take more. Thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Bryan, Here are some pics of the room and some info on my equipment. Thanks.
















































http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-equipment/13547-my-current-ht-gear.html

If you need anything else let me know and thanks for any advice, I appreciate it.:yes:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I'm not seeing a lot of other areas that need doing that we can actually treat. I'd likely try to do the front wall beside the screen on both sides with something at least 4" thick if not thicker. You've already done the back wall which is good. You might try something along the wall/floor intersection behind the seating.

Also, I'm betting that the rear most side wall panel isn't effectively catching reflections as they're most likely more forward in the room.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, so what do you think if I moved the rear panel over on the side where the Brady poster is and then put doors up and close the opening. Do you think it will really help or would it be marginal at best?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd definitely move the panel. 

Having a 'room' walled off to provide better left to right symmetry should provide smoother and more consistent bass response from side to side - which usually also gives better dialog lock to the screen. Just a matter of whether or not you want to go to the effort and lose the flexibility of having the other space available to you.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great, Thanks again for the advice. I will move the panel and give some more thought on closeing off the room. Happy new year to you and yours and I hope you have a fantastic 2009.:yay:


----------

